# Bottle Dump Confimed on 1740s property



## PlaneDiggerCam (Jul 26, 2019)

A while back I posted about my dad's friend who had a bottle dump on his 1860s farm property. I ended up finding over 13 1920s sodas and other cool bottes from those digs. I finished the dump and my dad's friend stated that he was moving to a 60 acre 1740s farm property! He also said that I would be able to dig! Two days ago he told my dad he and the other owner had located a bottle dump on his new property! I don't know where or how old it is yet but, this weekend I am going to meet with him and the other owner. Fingers crossed on an 1800s dump (or older )!


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jul 26, 2019)

We look forward to updates.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jul 26, 2019)

Nice, good luck!  With a farm that old which has never been searched before there's definitely a good chance of finding a dump from the 19th century.


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Jul 27, 2019)

I did look on the property and I identified a small 1930s-1940s dump.  I don't think that this spot is the main dump though. Unfortunately I have to wait until the underbrush clears enough to search the other 60 acres.


----------



## RIBottleguy (Jul 28, 2019)

Sounds promising!  This time of year is tough when it comes to digging or finding dumps with all the foliage.  Hopefully the rivers will drop next month enough to dig in them.


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Jul 28, 2019)

RIBottleguy said:


> Sounds promising!  This time of year is tough when it comes to digging or finding dumps with all the foliage.  Hopefully the rivers will drop next month enough to dig in them.



Yeah, I am looking forward to it!


----------



## hemihampton (Jul 29, 2019)

Did you see any old rusty Beer Cans in that 1930's-40's dump? I collect those. Let me know. THANKS, LEON.


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Jul 29, 2019)

hemihampton said:


> Did you see any old rusty Beer Cans in that 1930's-40's dump? I collect those. Let me know. THANKS, LEON.



Yes, all were rusted apart though.


----------



## hemihampton (Jul 30, 2019)

I can clean rusty dented cans. LEON.


----------



## jenw68 (Aug 14, 2019)

Found this out walking the dogs.
I am not a beer drinker but remember 
my Dad drinking this 40 years ago.  
Not sure if it is still being made or not?


----------



## saratogadriver (Aug 14, 2019)

jenw68 said:


> Found this out walking the dogs.View attachment 189704
> I am not a beer drinker but remember
> my Dad drinking this 40 years ago.
> Not sure if it is still being made or not?




Genny, Genny cream ale, 12 horse, etc still around.   

Jim G


----------



## GLASSHOPPER55 (Aug 16, 2019)

Leon, I still say we need an "Old Cans' thread on this here forum. If only just to see some of your cans anyway.


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 17, 2019)

I think they are still making Genesee. I have a old WW11 Camouflage Olive Drab Army/Military Genesee. Very Rare. LEON.


----------



## Hamco (Jul 6, 2020)

Awesome! take pics as you go and best of luck!


----------

